# torch roofing ...adding pea gravel (or similar)



## mike K (6 mo ago)

I am a GC in Phoenix area building for 20 years but no experience with flat roofs, building new traditional homes with pitched roofs. Anyway, I am remodeling a flat roof home and run into a snag.

This house is Hillside and all exterior finishes need to be approved. Because of my lack of experience with flat roofs, our roofer installed a black torch roof that is straight black (see photo) but the approved finish is a pea gravel topping that is best described as darker pepper color (see photo). Is there any way to add granules or any other idea to achieve a similar look to the approved look? Its only a portion of the roof, approximately 8 squares.

ANY IDEAS....? they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Easy, just spread a layer of the right colored stuff on the roof. Should actually make the roof last longer by shielding it from UV exposure.


----------



## mike K (6 mo ago)

thanks...and how do you get it to apply and not "blow" off ? someone suggested some sort of acrylic spread but not sure...?
thx!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

It's gravel, if it starts to blow off, trees, signs and etc are getting blown down too.


----------

